# Nur noch 100Mbit



## DrHDready (15. September 2019)

Habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Mainboard(MSI Tomahawk B450) geholt und seitdem bekomm ich kein Gigabit mehr.Er verbindet nur mir 100mbit.Vorher war alles ok also muss es doch irgendwie an dem Board liegen.Treiber sind installiert und eingestellt hab ich auch 1000mbit aber es verbindet sich nur mit 100.Worann könnte es noch liegen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit wird zwischen den Endgeräten (sofern nicht anders eingestellt) beim Verbindungsaufbau ausgehandelt anhand der vorliegenden Parameter. Beispielsweise welches gerät wie viel kann und wie die Dämpfung der Leitung dazwischen aussieht.

Wenn du bisher 1000 hattest und jetzt nur noch 100 anliegen gibts drei Möglichkeiten (absteigende Wahrscheinlichkeit):
1.) Eine Einstellung wurde verändert die 100 erzwingt
2.) Die Leitungsqualität hat sich verschlechtert/eine Störquelle ist dazugekommen und 1000 sind nicht mehr fehlerfrei (dann wird automatisch eins zurückgeschaltet)
3.) Eines der verbundenen Endgeräte hat ein Problem/Defekt


----------



## DrHDready (15. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Ich denke ja auch das es eine Einstellung ist aber ich finde einfach nichts.Windows habe ich auch neu installiert vielleicht muss ich ja da noch was einstellen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fotoman (15. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Mit Pech wurde der neue PC einfach an einen anderen Port im Router angeklemmt und der Router hat so eine schwachsinnige Einstellung wie viele Fritzboxen (für 0,01 mW Ersparnis stehen einige Ports standardmäßig auf 100 MBit/s).

Von daher würde ich erst einmal andere HW testen:
- vorhandenes Netzwerkkable anstatt in den neuen PC in einen Laptop stecken
- anderes Netzwerkkabel testen
- Linux per LiveCD Booten und sehen, was das macht.


----------



## DrHDready (15. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Hab meinen Laptop mal angeschlossen am selben Kabel und da funktionierts.Muss am System liegen irgebdwie.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schori (15. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Evtl. kann man den Speed im Uefi einstellen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Im Gerätemanager kann man die Geschwindigkeit fest einstellen. Probiere mal ob der dann Link bekommt.


----------



## Matusalem (16. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Hm, das interessante ist das es vorher funktioniert hat. Damit sollten alle 8 Adern der Verbindung ok sein. 

Ein evtl. Ausnahme: Heute haben alle LAN-Chips die Funktion MDI/MDI-X sprich können automatisch feststellen ob es sich um ein cross-over oder straight-through Kabel handelt. Es kann aber gut sein das nicht alle LAN-Chips Polarisation-Detection unterstützen, sprich die automatische Erkennung von +/- eines Adernpaares.  Sprich wenn es sich um eine Installation handelt, kein Patchkabel, dann sollte man Ader für Ader die Installation am besten noch einmal prüfen. Es kann durchaus sein das ein Chipset damit funktioniert ein anderes nicht.

Alternativ: starte den PC doch mal mit einem Linux-Live-System. Funktioniert es damit, dann liegt es an Windows + Treiber.
Alternativ: Stelle die automatische Aushandlung, testweise, PC seitig fest auf 1000Mbit/s. Wie sieht es dann aus?


----------



## DrHDready (16. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Ich habe es im Gerätemanager schon auf 1000mbit festgelegt hat auch nix gebracht.
Ich würde ja auch denken das es nicht am PC liegt normal aber am Laptop geht es ja also muss es am Pc liegen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrHDready (18. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Habe mir einen Linux Stick gemacht und unter Linux bekomme ich auch nur 100mbit.
Somit kanns ja eigentlich nur noch am Mainboard liegen oder?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## taks (19. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Schau doch mal in den Lan-Port vom Mainboard ob irgendwas drin steckt und evtl. einen Pin abdeckt.


----------



## DrHDready (19. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Habe ich auch schon gemacht.Da sieht alles gut aus.





taks schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in den Lan-Port vom Mainboard ob irgendwas drin steckt und evtl. einen Pin abdeckt.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chocochipsbaer (19. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Setz mal das UEFI auf Werkseinstellungen zurück und schau dann mal nach. Ich vermute auch Hardware, da du mit live Linux auch kein Gigabit bekommst.


----------



## D00msday (19. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Klingt für mich danach, dass der Port nur 100mbit hat oder defekt ist.


----------



## DrHDready (24. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Bios update habe ich gemacht und auch werkseinstellungen getestet.Alles nix gebracht.
Hab mir auch den Port nochmal angeschaut genau und auf dem Board aber nix zu sehen.
Auch nochmal den versuch mit dem Laptop gemacht mit Speedtest und da ist alles OK.
Ich blick da nicht durch. Funktioniert ja soweit alles super nur halt zu langsam.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Schau mal bitte welches Modell das ist.
Stecke dann mal das Kabel direkt vom PC in den Laptop. Dann sollten 100MBit/s klappen oder es ist etwas defekt.
Dann kaufe dir eine PCI/PCIe-Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## DrHDready (25. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Glaub ich werde mir wohl eine PCI Karte holen.
Gibt es da empfehlungen von Euch?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Die Intel-Adapter sollten unter Windows und Linux problemlos laufen.
Die Realtek-Adapter auch.
Intel PRO/1000 GT Desktop Adapter PCI Netzwerkkarte GigaBit Ethernet NIC  | eBay


----------



## DrHDready (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Habe mir den Intel Adapter geholt und es hat problemlos funktioniert eine zeit lang.Jetzt habe ich ähnliches Problem.
Wenn ich auf 1Gb stelle verbindet der Adapter sich nicht und auf Auto dann wieder nur mit 100mbit.
Dann muss es jetzt ja wohl doch am Kabel liegen denke ich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Dann ersetze das Kabel zur Dose mal mit einem Cat5e oder besser.
Die Leitung darf von aktivem Gertät (PC, Switch, Hub, usw.) zu einem anderen aktiven Gerät max. 100m sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Wie heißt der Router?


----------



## DrHDready (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Router ist ein Netgear R6400

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*



DrHDready schrieb:


> Router ist ein Netgear R6400


Kauf Dir mal was richtiges:
AVM FRITZ!Box 7590 (20002784) ab €' '189,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
AVM FRITZ!Box 7530 (20002839) ab €' '114,68 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland,
AVM FRITZ!Box 6591 Cable ab €' '255,23 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
je nach Anschluß.

Der Router ist bekannt für LAN /WLAN Probleme.


----------



## DrHDready (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Nur noch 100mbit*

Ich habe ein neues Kabel jetzt dran und das Problem ist behoben.Das alte war hinter den Leisten verlegt und die waren mit Nägel befestigt die durch das Kabel gingen


----------



## chocochipsbaer (11. Oktober 2019)

Ach geil  Haste wieder dichtgenagelt die Leisten?


----------



## DrHDready (12. Oktober 2019)

Klar aber diesmal aufgepasst [emoji6]





chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Ach geil  Haste wieder dichtgenagelt die Leisten?



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TobiasClaren (3. April 2021)

Hallo.
Ich habe den Verdacht es liegt bei so etwas nicht am Kabel.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit einem B450-Mainbaord und Intel 1219V-LAN-Port.
Scheinbar ein sehr wählerischer Anschluss.
Bisher gab es keine Probleme mit einem Asrock H110M-ITX/AC am gleichen Kabel.
Nichts besonderes, ein altes Cat5e nehme Ich an. Irgendwas fertiges, Haken abgebrochen (auch wenn das keinen Einfluss hat) etc..
Ich habe mal die  677MB große Datei (für einen LAN-Treiber O_o) von intel runtergeladen, und die Süftware zeigte "100Mbit" an.
Mit einem genau so "ranzigen" Kabel zum Sat-Receiver getauscht, zeigt es nun 1Gbit an.


----------

